# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Iniciativa piloto de depuración de aguas mediante filtros verdes en los caseríos de Garteiz

## NoRegistrado

> El Viceconsejero de Medio Ambiente del Gobierno Vasco, Josean Galera, considera que la iniciativa piloto emprendida en diez caseríos de Garteiz, municipio de Ibarrangelu, para depurar sus aguas mediante filtros verdes de plantas acuáticas supone todo un éxito en el terreno de la sostenibilidad. Galera ha comprobado junto al diputado foral de Medio Ambiente de Bizkaia, Iosu Madariaga, y el alcalde Ziluaga las instalaciones de filtrado de aguas.
> 
> El Gobierno Vasco concedió una subvención al Ayuntamiento de Ibarrangelu para la instalación de un sistema de depuración natural para las aguas residuales urbanas mediante filtros verdes, en el barrio Garteiz. El Departamento de Medio Ambiente y Política Territorial del Gobierno Vasco elaboró un proyecto piloto de “filtro verde” en el núcleo rural de Garteiz, Ibarrangelua, dentro de la Reserva de la Biosfera de Urdaibai, que incorpora un innovador sistema de depuración de aguas residuales mediante plantas macrofitas flotantes.
> 
> El núcleo rural de Garteiz, en Ibarrangelu, Bizkaia, está constituido por una decena de caseríos diseminados que no contaban con un sistema de vertidos de las aguas residuales. Es una zona rural aislada, sin red de saneamiento general y cuya ubicación geográfica impide la acometida por gravedad a la red general de saneamiento existente. Con objeto de evitar la instalación de un complicado y costoso sistema de bombeo, se planteó la instalación de un sistema no convencional de depuración que permitiera el tratamiento general de las aguas residuales antes de proceder al vertido de las mismas al medio natural.
> 
> El núcleo de Garteiz, ubicado en la Reserva de la Biosfera de Urdaibai, se sitúa sobre uno de los sistemas kársticos que vierten sus aguas al estuario. Es un lugar en donde resulta preferente la preservación de los sistemas hidrogeológicos de la cuenca. La Reserva de la Biosfera de Urdaibai forma parte del Programa MaB, programa internacional de investigación, formación, demostración y difusión en materia de conservación y desarrollo sostenible. Estos espacios están concebidos como áreas para experimentar, perfeccionar, demostrar y desarrollar los objetivos de conciliación entre la conservación de los recursos naturales y el logro de un desarrollo económico y social sostenible.
> 
> Depuración sostenible
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/depurac...-garteiz-47144

*Las macrofitas*, esas grandes desconocidas entre los alcaldes y consejeros de medio ambiente.

Cuanto se podría mejorar la calidad del agua en pequeñas poblaciones que vierten sin tratamiento o con tratamiento precario. Me viene a la cabeza, entre otros muchos sitios, Daimiel.
Igualmente, cuanto podrían mejorar los ríos tras el paso por ciudades si se utilizaran éstos filtros verdes como tratamiento terciario.
 Pero es mejor la química y el hormigón, que deja sobres más gordos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/depurac...-garteiz-47144
> 
> *Las macrofitas*, esas grandes desconocidas entre los alcaldes y consejeros de medio ambiente.
> 
> Cuanto se podría mejorar la calidad del agua en pequeñas poblaciones que vierten sin tratamiento o con tratamiento precario. Me viene a la cabeza, entre otros muchos sitios, Daimiel.
> Igualmente, cuanto podrían mejorar los ríos tras el paso por ciudades si se utilizaran éstos filtros verdes como tratamiento terciario.
>  Pero es mejor la química y el hormigón, que deja sobres más gordos.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Cómo se puede comparar diez caseríos de un lugar que ni es municipio con Daimiel? 
Con desconocimiento e ideas fijas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Cómo se puede comparar diez caseríos de un lugar que ni es municipio con Daimiel? 
> Con desconocimiento e ideas fijas.


Muchas gracias por tu diario seguimiento de mis mensajes, amigo "admirador". Como te dije en un mensaje anterior, tu lenguaje te identifica.
 La alta contaminación del Guadiamar con la rotura de la presa de Aznalcóllar y su tratamiento positivo con macrofitas te saluda. Así como Carrión de los Céspedes y la Base de Rota, que también te saludan, entre otros sitios:
http://www.hidrolution.com/sp/seccio...eferencias.php

 Sé bueno.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Muchas gracias por tu diario seguimiento de mis mensajes, amigo "admirador". Como te dije en un mensaje anterior, tu lenguaje te identifica.
>  La alta contaminación del Guadiamar con la rotura de la presa de Aznalcóllar y su tratamiento positivo con macrofitas te saluda. Así como Carrión de los Céspedes y la Base de Rota, que también te saludan, entre otros sitios:
> http://www.hidrolution.com/sp/seccio...eferencias.php
> 
>  Tu intransigencia y tu ego te controlan.
>  Sé bueno.
> Saludos. Miguel.


[editado]
No puedes comparar cosas tan dispares. Ni por clima, lluvia, orografia, el país vasco se asemeja a la mancha. Ni los habitantes de diez caseríos a una ciudad como Daimiel.
[editado]

----------


## No Registrado

Algún moderador ha borrado una serie de post que habíamos mantenido el que confunde el país vasco y la mancha o rota conmigo.
[editado]

----------


## NoRegistrado

*2011*



> En este sentido, ha señalado que existen estudios avanzados que aconsejan la puesta en marcha de un *filtro verde terciario de macrófitos* en las inmediaciones del parque, capaz de garantizar unas mejores condiciones del agua, incluso, después de haber pasado por una estación depuradora, de esta manera, el filtro actuaría como "el riñón de Las Tablas".


http://lastablasdedaimiel.blogspot.c...1_archive.html

*2013*



> La directora adjunta ha explicado cómo estos proyectos se han centrado en áreas como la hidrogeología, la botánica o la fauna del Parque Nacional. Este ha sido el caso del proyecto del centro de Ciencias Medioambientales que planteó una iniciativa para mejorara la calidad del agua que inunda las Tablas mediante un* filtro verde, a la entrada del río Cigüela*, “que ha sido ejecutado por el OAPN en 2012 y ha entrado en funcionamiento en este ejercicio”. 
> 
> “Los controles de calidad del agua efectuados, ha indicado Fernández, ponen de manifiesto una mejora notable de la calidad del agua, lo que es esencial para recuperar el ecosistema acuático del Parque Nacional


http://www.magrama.gob.es/en/prensa/...cm11-286554-16

*2014*



> La buena nueva ecológica se complementará con las ya tomadas, y que han llevado a que en su 40 aniversario, el paraje viva uno de sus momentos más espléndidos en muchos años, con 1.500 hectáreas encharcadas, *como la instalación de un filtro verde en la entrada del río Cigüela*


http://elbiocultural.com/2014/01/12/...la-de-daimiel/



 Si se está instalando en la entrada a las Tablas por la parte de el Gigüela, con bastante éxito, teniendo poblaciones importantes por encima, *perfectamente podría solucionar el problema los efluentes malolientes constantes de la deficiente depuradora de Daimiel*....

Pero vamos, igual son cosas de marcianos, "ecolojetas" de salón, o "progres de chaqueta de pana".

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

> Algún moderador ha borrado una serie de post que habíamos mantenido el que confunde el país vasco y la mancha o rota conmigo.
> [editado]


He sido yo el que ha borrado los mensajes, pues no tienen nada que ver con el foro ni conforman una conversación con los mínimos niveles de educación.

Si no estás de acuerdo con ello, ya sabes lo que hacer.

----------


## No Registrado

Para que no me borre más post el moderador, llevaré más cuidado e intentaré no salirme de las normas.
Toda mi intervención en este asunto viene a cuento de una frase que el registrado NoRegistrado, vaya falsedad incluso en el Nick, pone en el primer post del hilo.
Dice así
"Pero es mejor la química y el hormigón, que dejan sobres más gordos" supongo que en modo irónico.
Recuerdo que la noticia habla de diez caseríos que se han dotado con lagunaje con filtros verdes para la depuración de sus aguas residuales.
Como no se puede comparar la población de esos diez caseríos con la de Daimiel ni su población equivalente es por lo que puse mi primer post.
Después de una serie de post borrados por el moderador Luján, resulta que el iniciador del post sale con, como es habitual en él, una serie de noticias favorables a sus tesis.
Pero se equivoca, al menos en lo concerniente a las Tablas, pues según pone en su primer mensaje dice preferir el lagunaje a la depuradora de hormigón y se equivoca porque en las Tablas las aguas que recibe ese lagunaje proviene de depuradoras de hormigón, entonces en normal que se depure más que si van directas, pero ambos sistemas pueden y deben coexistir uno a continuación del otro.
Si el registrado NoRegistrado supiese algo más de depuración, si hubiese calculado alguna vez las necesidades de depuración de una población, si alguna vez pudiera entender que no sabe de todo, todo, si dejara la parte de la sospecha de que todo está corrompido, si se olvidara de la política, si no pensara que sólo el tiene razón y toda la razón, entonces la vida de los foros sería mejor y podría volver a ser lo que fué.
Pero mientras que los moderadores persigan a los no registrados y sin embargo permitan firmas como la de el NoRegistrado esto irá a peor.
 De todas formas me da que aún contestará, pero no a lo que viene al caso, sino a lo que le apetezca.
Es el sino de las personas como él. Una lástima.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Desde luego, hay que ver la manía que me tienes, querido y conocido "amigo". Yo es que no tengo mayor interés en ti, pero viendo que pones tal cantidad de falsedades, mentiras y cositas varias para que pique y me enfade para ver si me echan, pues te contestaré. Pero vamos, es más fácil que mi Rayo gane Liga y Champions a que yo me enfade e incumpla cualquier norma.




> Para que no me borre más post el moderador, llevaré más cuidado e intentaré no salirme de las normas.
> Toda mi intervención en este asunto viene a cuento de una frase que el registrado NoRegistrado, *vaya falsedad incluso en el Nick*, pone en el primer post del hilo.


 Ya empiezas faltando, como siempre.



> Dice así
> "Pero es mejor la química y el hormigón, que dejan sobres más gordos" supongo que en modo irónico.


No, no es en modo irónico, lo digo de verdad, como un moderador de los que menos interviene sabe por los varios mensajes en privado que hemos mantenido en una muy cordial conversación, hoy en día, mi mujer podía tener mucho dinero si hubiera aceptado el sobre que le ofrecían por firmar una auténtica falsedad; No lo hizo ni en esa ocasión ni en otras, y hoy esa persona está a punto de declarar ante el Juez Ruz. Y, por otra parte, en mi empresa no trabajo con la administración por lo mismo, porque tienes que ir en muchas ocasiones (no en todas) con el sobre por delante. Yo trabajo a particulares y el  90% de mis clientes pagan bien. No conduzco Mercedes (me conformo con Subaru) como muchos de mi competencia la década pasada, pero mi empresa sigue viva y sin deudas, los de los mercedes, ahora me piden trabajo y deben millones.




> Recuerdo que la noticia habla de diez caseríos que se han dotado con lagunaje con filtros verdes para la depuración de sus aguas residuales.
> Como no se puede comparar la población de esos diez caseríos con la de Daimiel ni su población equivalente es por lo que puse mi primer post.
> Después de una serie de post borrados por el moderador Luján, resulta que el iniciador del post sale con, como es habitual en él, una serie de noticias favorables a sus tesis.


Claro que no se puede comparar, pero si hubieras visto cuando hemos hablado de los problemas de la depuradora de Daimiel y sus vertidos en los hilos correspondientes, siempre he opinado que TRAS LA DEPURADORA ACTUAL se podría instalar un filtro de Macrofitas en una de las lagunas tradicionales (Albuera, etc, la que sea, ahora eso no es importante) y así hacer que el agua que vierte al Guadiana salga limpia, bastante limpia diría yo, no como ahora que es un asco. Y además se recuperaría toda o parte de una de esas lagunas.
 Por tanto estás poniendo en mi boca cosas que yo no he dicho, como siempre desde que estoy aquí.




> Pero se equivoca, al menos en lo concerniente a las Tablas, pues según pone en su primer mensaje dice preferir el lagunaje a la depuradora de hormigón y se equivoca porque en las Tablas las aguas que recibe ese lagunaje proviene de depuradoras de hormigón, entonces en normal que se depure más que si van directas, pero ambos sistemas pueden y deben coexistir uno a continuación del otro.


 Claro, es que yo no he dicho lo que tú pones, es decir quitar el hormigón para poner el filtro verde, *y si no cítalo*. Lo que sí critico, y mucho, es que las autoridades prefieren ampliar, remodelar, etc... es decir hacer obras grandes y caras, cuando en la mayor parte, con un filtro verde bien planteado, y *sobre todo muy muy barato* el problema se puede solucionar. Además decir, que un filtro verde bien dimensionado y planteado, puede tratar los residuos de muchas poblaciones en España. Si bien en lugares en los que los residuos son problemáticos, por tratarse de núcleos muy industrializados, evidentemente que hacen falta tratamientos sofisticados. Pero estamos hablando de pueblos.




> Si el registrado NoRegistrado supiese algo más de depuración, si hubiese calculado alguna vez las necesidades de depuración de una población,


 Si crees que por citar una noticia y poner una opinión o comentario leve debo de hacer una tésis doctoral, el foro se convertiría en algo aburridísimo, para eso ya tenemos las revistas y boletines de los diversos colegios profesionales.



> si alguna vez pudiera entender que no sabe de todo, todo,


 Esto que dices es tu manía desde que entré aquí, siempre me has dicho lo mismo, posiblemente es porque mis opiniones te molestan y no tienes forma de rebatirlas. Pero vamos, de muchísimas cosas no sé, puedes ver que pregunto bastante, y de otras muchas que no tengo ni idea, ni entro porque o no me interesa o no lo entiendo. Hay sitios del foro en los que me verás muy poco.



> si dejara la parte de la sospecha de que todo está corrompido,


 Hay cosas que están corrompidas y cosas que no. lo que está corrompido lo digo, y si no que me demanden.




> si se olvidara de la política,


¿Ves como eres una persona de los Registrados que me tiene gato desde el principio? Si no es así, ¿por qué dices eso? Además es que no es cierto, pero la realidad no se puede ocultar.




> si no pensara que sólo el tiene razón y toda la razón, entonces la vida de los foros sería mejor y podría volver a ser lo que fué.


 ¿Lo ves? yo creo que es mejor que escribas con tu nombre habitual, que no pasa nada ¿Qué es lo que fue? ¿Lo que a ti te gusta que sea? Pues las cosas tiene que ser lo que te guste y lo que no te guste, no seas tan intransigente.



> Pero mientras que los moderadores persigan a los no registrados y sin embargo permitan firmas como la de el NoRegistrado esto irá a peor.


 Esa firma, que no te gusta, es real, la dijo su autor además cuando sabía que en un 90% no era posible, y además estuvo a un pelo de costarle la carrera profesional a mi mujer. Te lo repito, si no te gusta, es mejor que le pidas explicaciones o una rectificación a su autor. Si él la matiza y rectifica, yo, gustoso la reflejaré.



> De todas formas me da que aún contestará, pero no a lo que viene al caso, sino a lo que le apetezca.
> Es el sino de las personas como él. Una lástima.


 Como ves, he contestado sólo a las mentiras y ataques gratuitos que llevas desde hace ya muchos meses conmigo. Y además, creo que lo he hecho con la educación mínima, aunque no te la merecerías. Pero estoy cogiendo cariño al foro y a alguno de sus miembros aunque en algunas cosas no estemos de acuerdo, es la sal de la vida. Pero el que no estemos de acuerdo no quiere decir que nos odiemos como haces tú.

 Deberías aprender, y más con tu edad, que lo que estás haciendo no es nada bueno, que ese odio que demuestras no tiene sentido.
 Así que sé bueno, olvida el odio, y habla un poco de cosas del foro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

NoRegistrado, si tienes alguna sospecha sobre los no registrados que escriben, dilo abiertamente y déjate de ir con rodeos.

Ya está bien de hablar con indirectas, nos estamos "cargando" el foro.

----------

Jonasino (22-mar-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> NoRegistrado, si tienes alguna sospecha sobre los no registrados que escriben, dilo abiertamente y déjate de ir con rodeos.
> 
> Ya está bien de hablar con indirectas, nos estamos "cargando" el foro.


 Sobre una sospecha no se puede afirmar. Si estuviera seguro lo diría, no lo dudes.
 Pero vamos, la persona que escribe ha seguido todo mi historial, sea registrado o no. Que me perdone si alguien registrado se ha sentido ofendido, a mí no me importa disculparme. Como comprenderás, hacen más daño las cosas que está afirmando e intentando ese señor. 
 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

Hace daño el juego en el que estamos convirtiendo el foro entre todos.

Así dentro de poco seremos historia y habremos perdido todos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hace daño el juego en el que estamos convirtiendo el foro entre todos.
> 
> Así dentro de poco seremos historia y habremos perdido todos.


 Yo creo que no, al menos en lo que se ve desde la parte de la clase de tropa. El foro tiene mucho futuro.
 Ahora bien, a mí también me gustaría que personas que conozco por el Nick, solamente de las múltiples tardes y noches que he dedicado a leerlo, volvieran a participar como lo hacían. Por ejemplo Cantarín, REEGE, Varanya y otros más que no participaban cuando yo entré, como RUFO, Informaticacaribe, Salut (el que más me gustaría), jgs, matraco, Jemasan, Javiero, etc...

De verdad, eran aportaciones buenísimas. Yo me he llegado a imprimir textos enteros de Salut. Lo echo de menos y no lo conozco. Aunque me dicen que participa activamente en Skycrapercity.

 El motivo de su desaparición no lo sé, y me gustaria mucho que volvieran.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pisuerga

> Para que no me borre más post el moderador, llevaré más cuidado e intentaré no salirme de las normas.
> Toda mi intervención en este asunto viene a cuento de una frase que el registrado NoRegistrado, vaya falsedad incluso en el Nick, pone en el primer post del hilo.
> Dice así
> "Pero es mejor la química y el hormigón, que dejan sobres más gordos" supongo que en modo irónico.
> Recuerdo que la noticia habla de diez caseríos que se han dotado con lagunaje con filtros verdes para la depuración de sus aguas residuales.
> Como no se puede comparar la población de esos diez caseríos con la de Daimiel ni su población equivalente es por lo que puse mi primer post.
> Después de una serie de post borrados por el moderador Luján, resulta que el iniciador del post sale con, como es habitual en él, una serie de noticias favorables a sus tesis.
> Pero se equivoca, al menos en lo concerniente a las Tablas, pues según pone en su primer mensaje dice preferir el lagunaje a la depuradora de hormigón y se equivoca porque en las Tablas las aguas que recibe ese lagunaje proviene de depuradoras de hormigón, entonces en normal que se depure más que si van directas, pero ambos sistemas pueden y deben coexistir uno a continuación del otro.
> Si el registrado NoRegistrado supiese algo más de depuración, si hubiese calculado alguna vez las necesidades de depuración de una población, si alguna vez pudiera entender que no sabe de todo, todo, si dejara la parte de la sospecha de que todo está corrompido, si se olvidara de la política, si no pensara que sólo el tiene razón y toda la razón, entonces la vida de los foros sería mejor y podría volver a ser lo que fué.
> ...


 Os vengo siguiendo desde hace tiempo, y yo creo que eres el moderador que ha dejado de escribir, perdigueras, porque dices exactamente lo mismo.
El escrito que has hecho es de muy mal gusto. Yo no estoy de acuerdo con algunas de las cosas que dice miguel, otras si, a lo mejor es porque somos de lugares distintos soy de Valladolid, de un pueblo aunque trabajo en Madrid, pero no por eso monto lo que tú has montado ahora y otras veces. A ver si viene jonasino con su superprograma de la TIA y ve las ipés.
Seas o no seas, no quieres solo que hacer la guerra, y eso perjudica mucho al foro.

----------


## pisuerga

> Hace daño el juego en el que estamos convirtiendo el foro entre todos.
> 
> Así dentro de poco seremos historia y habremos perdido todos.


Pues tú eres uno de los que mas daño haces, porque eres poco imparcial y casi siempre actuas bajo el amiguismo cuamdo se da un caso como este. Somos mucho los que por gente como tu, y otros moderadores leemos en la sombra.
Piensalo.

----------


## pisuerga

> Yo creo que no, al menos en lo que se ve desde la parte de la clase de tropa. El foro tiene mucho futuro.
>  Ahora bien, a mí también me gustaría que personas que conozco por el Nick, solamente de las múltiples tardes y noches que he dedicado a leerlo, volvieran a participar como lo hacían. Por ejemplo Cantarín, REEGE, Varanya y otros más que no participaban cuando yo entré, como RUFO, Informaticacaribe, Salut (el que más me gustaría), jgs, matraco, Jemasan, Javiero, etc...
> 
> De verdad, eran aportaciones buenísimas. Yo me he llegado a imprimir textos enteros de Salut. Lo echo de menos y no lo conozco. Aunque me dicen que participa activamente en Skycrapercity.
> 
>  El motivo de su desaparición no lo sé, y me gustaria mucho que volvieran.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


tú no hagas caso a esos, a mí y a otros nos han aburrido, pero si les entras, más se enfadan.
Salut escribe en ese foro que dices, aunque con otro nombre. Yo también escribo allí. Si él no me autoriza no diré su id. pero si vas allí lo verás enseguida.
Me voy a trabajar, no se si podré leer luego. o si no mañana.

----------


## sergi1907

> Pues tú eres uno de los que mas daño haces, porque eres poco imparcial y casi siempre actuas bajo el amiguismo cuamdo se da un caso como este. Somos mucho los que por gente como tu, y otros moderadores leemos en la sombra.
> Piensalo.


Esa es tu opinión, te aseguro que no voy a entrar en ningún tipo de guerras, por cuestiones laborales hace meses que apenas puedo participar y cuando lo hago prefiero ignorar todo aquello que no aporta nada. 

A partir de ahora todo aquel mensaje que no tenga que ver con la temática del hilo será borrado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, pues resulta que, por casualidad, tras leer el post de la reanudación del riego en el Ojo de la Señora que ha puesto el compañero, he aprovechado para ver su página y darme una vuelta por ella, y he visto que lo que yo comentaba mensajes atrás sobre lo de dirigir el efluente con deficiente depuración de la depuradora de Daimiel hacia una de las lagunas tradicionales y así conseguir una depuración mejor del agua que va a las Tablas, no era en absoluto una idea descabellada.

En ésta magnífica y cuidada página, el científico Santos Cirujano, en una entrevista sobre los problemas de contaminación de la Tablas, comenta ciertas cosas:



> No hay duda apostilla- la EDAR de Daimiel es un problema, tendría que haber miles de pájaros si la calidad del agua fuera buena. *En el año 2012 no había ni mosquitos*. Y así pasará cuando vuelvan a reproducirse los episodios de lluvia abundantes.
> 
> Sin embargo,* se ha argumentado* en este y en otros vertidos *que el agua se ve clara*. Cirujano entiende que a la vista se diga que el agua está limpia, porque ahora no crecen las algas unicelulares al hacer frío, pero *con el calor* el estado real de esos aportes hídricos *acabará dando la cara*. Llevamos más de 30 años viviendo la misma situación.
> 
> *El Plan Regata se quedó a medio camino*
> 
> Preguntado por el conocido como Plan Regata, diseñado por el propio Cirujano y Miguel Álvarez Cobelas para la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG,) y que incluía *actuaciones en Navaseca*, como la adecuación del canal por donde discurren hoy los vertidos, ha respondido que aquello fue solo un adelanto de todo el plan de depuración, mucho más extenso y definido. *Fue un convenio con la CHG, pero con la crisis el proyecto se anuló*. El investigador del CSIC especifica que *una de las actuaciones era ampliar Navaseca, instalar un sistema de depuración complementario con plantas  emergentes entre Navaseca y el molino del Nuevo* aprovechando el canal realizado en la cañada de La Herradora, *entre el filtraje de las plantas y la distancia que hay hasta el cauce del Guadiana, el agua se decantaría y se limpiaría y así al llegar a Las Tablas a través del río tendría mejor calidad
> *


http://www.tablasdedaimiel.com/Notic...es-un-problema
 En fin, está claro.
Agua clara no es sinónimo de agua limpia. Las Tablas no sólo las componen las lagunas con más o menos agua. Todo forma un conjunto: el agua, las praderas subacuáticas, los insectos y los animales.
Habiendo agua limpia, la pradera crece y no muere o es anegada por la filamentosa y las unicelulares, los animales vienen solos.
 La crisis ha parado el Plan Regata... Habría que llevarlo adelante aunque fuera por suscripción popular del pueblo, que tampoco es tanto dinero.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Os vengo siguiendo desde hace tiempo, y yo creo que eres el moderador que ha dejado de escribir, perdigueras, porque dices exactamente lo mismo.
> El escrito que has hecho es de muy mal gusto. Yo no estoy de acuerdo con algunas de las cosas que dice miguel, otras si, a lo mejor es porque somos de lugares distintos soy de Valladolid, de un pueblo aunque trabajo en Madrid, pero no por eso monto lo que tú has montado ahora y otras veces. A ver si viene jonasino con su superprograma de la TIA y ve las ipés.
> Seas o no seas, no quieres solo que hacer la guerra, y eso perjudica mucho al foro.


Ni de coña con perdón.
Mi única intención es aportar y aprender del foro
Y me da pena. Nos lo estamos cargando entre todos.
Botella medio llena y a recuperarlo

----------

Los terrines (22-mar-2014)

----------

